# Digital Camera giving me issues

## fusion1275

Hi all,

Wondering if u can possibly help me out on this one.....

I have a Praktica DCZ 6VR digital camera and when I plug it in I get the following messages in /var/log/messages

Nov  8 22:44:03 fusion usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

Nov  8 22:44:03 fusion scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Nov  8 22:44:03 fusion usb-storage: device found at 7

Nov  8 22:44:03 fusion usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Nov  8 22:44:08 fusion Vendor: DIGITAL   Model: CAMERA            Rev: 1.00

Nov  8 22:44:08 fusion Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Nov  8 22:44:08 fusion SCSI device sdb: 1002496 512-byte hdwr sectors (513 MB)

Nov  8 22:44:08 fusion sdb: Write Protect is off

Nov  8 22:44:08 fusion sdb: Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00

Nov  8 22:44:08 fusion sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

Nov  8 22:44:08 fusion SCSI device sdb: 1002496 512-byte hdwr sectors (513 MB)

Nov  8 22:44:08 fusion sdb: Write Protect is off

Nov  8 22:44:08 fusion sdb: Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00

Nov  8 22:44:08 fusion sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

Nov  8 22:44:08 fusion sdb: sdb1

Nov  8 22:44:08 fusion Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Nov  8 22:44:08 fusion Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Nov  8 22:44:08 fusion usb-storage: device scan complete

Nov  8 22:44:08 fusion scsi.agent[21553]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0

Nov  8 22:44:39 fusion usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

Nov  8 22:44:42 fusion usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Nov  8 22:44:57 fusion usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Nov  8 22:44:57 fusion usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

Nov  8 22:45:00 fusion usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Nov  8 22:45:15 fusion usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Nov  8 22:45:16 fusion usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

Nov  8 22:45:26 fusion usb 3-2: device not accepting address 7, error -110

Nov  8 22:45:26 fusion usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion usb 3-2: device not accepting address 7, error -110

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 7

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 3 channel 0 id 0 lun 0

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion SCSI error : <3 0 0 0> return code = 0x10000

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 1002489

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion printk: 504 messages suppressed.

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002264

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002265

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002266

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002267

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002268

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002269

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002270

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002264

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002265

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002266

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:36 fusion scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Nov  8 22:45:37 fusion usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

Nov  8 22:45:40 fusion usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Nov  8 22:45:55 fusion usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Nov  8 22:45:55 fusion usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9

Nov  8 22:45:58 fusion usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Any ideas what can be causing this??? I have usb storage enabled and other things that I have found on this forum. But it still happens.

Any help would be much appreciated

Thanks

----------

## cokey

it seems to be having issues reading and writing to hdd in the camera: 

```
fusion usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110
```

```
fusion usb 3-2: device not accepting address 7, error -110 
```

please post your fstab (put it in code quotes, see the buttons above

----------

## fusion1275

Its you again hehehe

Ok here it is:

```
/dev/hdb1       /boot           ext3            noauto                                  1 1

/dev/hdb3       /               reiserfs        noatime,notail,rw                       0 1

/dev/hdb2       none            swap            sw                                      0 0

/dev/hdb5       /var            reiserfs        noatime,notail,rw,auto                  0 2

/dev/hdb6       /opt            reiserfs        noatime,notail,auto                     0 2

/dev/hdb7       /usr            reiserfs        noatime,notail,rw,auto                  0 2

/dev/hdb8       /home           reiserfs        noatime,notail,rw,auto                  0 2

/dev/hda5       /mnt/win2       ntfs            ro,nls=iso8859-1,uid=1000,gid=100       0 0

/dev/sda1       /mnt/mp3        vfat            noauto                                  0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro                               0 0

/dev/fd0        /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none            /proc           proc            defaults                                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm             /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec                     0 0

```

----------

## cokey

ello again mate.

Anyway, i dont see anything in your fstab for a camera. do you have a directory for it in /mnt ?

you should have a dir in /mnt (something like /mnt/camera ) and then a line in fstab like this: 

```
/dev/sda       /mnt/camera           vfat            noauto                                  0 0
```

Try adding the dire  and adding that line to fstab then do 

```
mount /mnt/camera
```

Anyway, i'm going to bed, laters

----------

## fusion1275

no theres nothing in there yet coz I was worried about all those i/o errors that are appearing. Not too sure what they are!?!

----------

## Frodg

It does not look like a camera issue - as cokehabit syays it looks like a read error on the card itself...

Copy all the files off it and then use the camera to reformat it...

it might just be an uissue with the file structure on the card.

----------

## cokey

 *fusion1275 wrote:*   

> no theres nothing in there yet coz I was worried about all those i/o errors that are appearing. Not too sure what they are!?!

 well you have to make the entries in fstab and /mnt for it to be mounted. It should mount after but you might still get the IO problems (but you will be able get a better idea of them)

----------

## fusion1275

ok I have tried mounting it as /dev/sdb and /dev/sda but no joy. It says "bad superblock".

How do I check what device its attached too as it states sdb in the log when I plug it in.

Also I cant format the card in it coz I have pics on it I need and no card reader on my laptop   :Sad: 

What a mare!!!

----------

## cokey

show me your new fstab please, also make sure that you have correct dir in /mnt

----------

## fusion1275

fstab -

```
# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdb1       /boot           ext3            noauto                                  1 1

/dev/hdb3       /               reiserfs        noatime,notail,rw                       0 1

/dev/hdb2       none            swap            sw                                      0 0

/dev/hdb5       /var            reiserfs        noatime,notail,rw,auto                  0 2

/dev/hdb6       /opt            reiserfs        noatime,notail,auto                     0 2

/dev/hdb7       /usr            reiserfs        noatime,notail,rw,auto                  0 2

/dev/hdb8       /home           reiserfs        noatime,notail,rw,auto                  0 2

/dev/hda5       /mnt/win2       ntfs            ro,nls=iso8859-1,uid=1000,gid=100       0 0

/dev/sda1       /mnt/mp3        vfat            noauto                                  0 0

/dev/sdb        /mnt/cam        vfat            noauto                                  0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro                               0 0

/dev/fd0        /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none            /proc           proc            defaults                                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm             /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec                     0 0

```

/mnt - 

```
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    48 Nov  9 02:39 cam

drwx------  2 root root    72 Jul 26 18:11 cdrom

drwx------  2 root root    72 Jul 26 18:11 floppy

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    48 Oct 30 05:36 mp3

dr-x------  1 1000 users 8192 Oct 24 14:09 win2
```

----------

## cokey

it is so doing "mount /mnt/cam" as root doesn't mount it? Try chowning it "chown <user> /mnt/cam" and try it again. If it doesn't work paste "dmesg | less"

----------

## fusion1275

Nope didnt work, so here is my dmesg output:

```
Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 (root@fusion) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #13 SMP Sun Nov 6 18:46:17 GMT 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fffc000 - 000000003ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffff000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f5f50

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   A7V8X-X  0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   A7V8X-X  0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc0b2

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   A7V8X-X  0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc030

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   A7V8X-X  0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc058

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS A7V8X-X  0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=343

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0595000 soft=c058d000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2083.501 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 903820k/917504k available (3118k kernel code, 13240k reserved, 1202k data, 312k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4173.69 BogoMIPS (lpj=8347399)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2600+ stepping 01

Total of 1 processors activated (4173.69 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1990, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050408

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12) *15, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] segment is 0

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xe800-0xe81f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x370-0x375 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: ea000000-eb6fffff

  PREFETCH window: eb700000-efffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1131506789.728:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A]: no GSI

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.1, from 255 to 15

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xa800-0xa807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xa808-0xa80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

hda: Maxtor 4D040H2, ATA DISK drive

hdb: MAXTOR 6L060J3, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ASUS CRW-5224A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: PLEXTOR DVDR PX-504A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 80043264 sectors (40982 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 >

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 117266688 sectors (60040 MB) w/1819KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 hdb4 < hdb5 hdb6 hdb7 hdb8 >

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

libata version 1.12 loaded.

st: Version 20050501, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

osst :I: Tape driver with OnStream support version 0.99.3

osst :I: $Id: osst.c,v 1.73 2005/01/01 21:13:34 wriede Exp $

ohci1394: $Rev: 1299 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.2[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[e9000000-e90007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 0 to 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 17, io mem 0xe8000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 0 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 17, io base 0x0000b800

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 0 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 17, io base 0x000S-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fffc000 - 000000003ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffff000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f5f50

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   A7V8X-X  0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   A7V8X-X  0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc0b2

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   A7V8X-X  0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc030

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   A7V8X-X  0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc058

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS A7V8X-X  0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee000000b400

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 0 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 17, io base 0x0000b000

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9b (Thu Jul 28 12:20:13 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ReiserFS: hdb3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-01:1023]  GUID[00023c002102b416]

ReiserFS: hdb3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb3: journal params: device hdb3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb3: checking transaction log (hdb3)

ReiserFS: hdb3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 312k freed

Adding 1000432k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

quickcam: no version for "video_devdata" found: kernel tainted.

usbcore: registered new driver quickcam

ReiserFS: hdb5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb5: journal params: device hdb5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb5: checking transaction log (hdb5)

ReiserFS: hdb5: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hdb6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb6: journal params: device hdb6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb6: checking transaction log (hdb6)

ReiserFS: hdb6: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hdb7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb7: journal params: device hdb7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb7: checking transaction log (hdb7)

ReiserFS: hdb7: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hdb8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb8: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb8: journal params: device hdb8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb8: checking transaction log (hdb8)

ReiserFS: hdb8: Using r5 hash to sort names

NTFS driver 2.1.23 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

agpgart: Detected VIA KT400/KT400A/KT600 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ahc_pci:0:13:0: Host Adapter Bios disabled.  Using default SCSI device parameters

scsi0 : Adaptec AIC7XXX EISA/VLB/PCI SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 6.2.36

        <Adaptec 2902/04/10/15/20C/30C SCSI adapter>

        aic7850: Single Channel A, SCSI Id=7, 3/253 SCBs

  Vendor: HP        Model: C1533A            Rev: 9608

  Type:   Sequential-Access                  ANSI SCSI revision: 02

 target0:0:2: asynchronous.

 target0:0:2: Beginning Domain Validation

 target0:0:2: Domain Validation skipping write tests

 target0:0:2: FAST-10 SCSI 10.0 MB/s ST (100 ns, offset 8)

 target0:0:2: Ending Domain Validation

Attached scsi tape st0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 2, lun 0

st0: try direct i/o: yes (alignment 512 B), max page reachable by HBA 1048575

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 2, lun 0,  type 1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:12.0, from 0 to 4

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xe7800000, 00:0c:6e:a0:31:81, IRQ 20.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 01e1 Link 0020.

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0020

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: MK6021GAS         Rev: GA02

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 117210241 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 117210241 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: DIGITAL   Model: CAMERA            Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdb: 1002496 512-byte hdwr sectors (513 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 1002496 512-byte hdwr sectors (513 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: device not accepting address 2, error -110

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: device not accepting address 2, error -110

usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 2

scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 2 channel 0 id 0 lun 0

SCSI error : <2 0 0 0> return code = 0x10000

end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 1002489

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002264

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002265

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002266

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002267

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002268

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002269

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002270

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002264

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002265

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002266

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

sdb : READ CAPACITY failed.

sdb : status=0, message=00, host=1, driver=00

sdb : sense not available.

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

FAT: unable to read boot sector

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 3-2: device not accepting address 5, error -110

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 3-2: device not accepting address 6, error -110

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 3

vmmon: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

vmmon: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

vmmon: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

vmmon: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 7

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: DIGITAL   Model: CAMERA            Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 1002496 512-byte hdwr sectors (513 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 1002496 512-byte hdwr sectors (513 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

usb 3-2: device not accepting address 7, error -110

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

usb 3-2: device not accepting address 7, error -110

usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 7

scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 3 channel 0 id 0 lun 0

SCSI error : <3 0 0 0> return code = 0x10000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 1002489

printk: 504 messages suppressed.

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1002264

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1002265

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1002266

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1002267

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1002268

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1002269

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1002270

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1002264

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1002265

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1002266

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10

usb 3-2: device not accepting address 10, error -110

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11

usb 3-2: device not accepting address 11, error -110

```

----------

## cokey

```
usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: MK6021GAS         Rev: GA02

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 117210241 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 117210241 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: DIGITAL   Model: CAMERA            Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdb: 1002496 512-byte hdwr sectors (513 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 1002496 512-byte hdwr sectors (513 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

Everything is going brilliantly there...

Here things start going wrong:

```
usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: device not accepting address 2, error -110

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: device not accepting address 2, error -110

usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 2

scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 2 channel 0 id 0 lun 0

SCSI error : <2 0 0 0> return code = 0x10000

end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 1002489

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002264

scsi2 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

FAT: unable to read boot sector 
```

It's getting errors about not being able to read sectors, especially the boot sector.

Can you try this camera on another computer?

----------

## fusion1275

I will boot up my laptop and let u know what happens...

----------

## fusion1275

Just remembered that the lappy is at a mates house. DAMN IT!!

Sorry about that   :Sad: 

----------

## cokey

 *fusion1275 wrote:*   

> Just remembered that the lappy is at a mates house. DAMN IT!!
> 
> Sorry about that  

 thats ok, if it works on another machine i'll ask a kernel dev to have a look over some of the output, it may be a bug but it seems to say the hard drive in the camera is going awry

----------

## fusion1275

Ok update on the situation....

My mate has just brought the laptop back. Its also running Gentoo.

Booted up and followed the same procedures as above. Stil exactly the same error messages.... shitloads of i/o errors reporting every other second.

What now?? Im at a real looses end here now   :Sad: 

----------

## Kabuto

Do you also have USB 2 interface controller (I see ehci in the log)?  If so try that one.  Have you tried a different cable or tested the camera in Windows or something to make sure it works?

----------

## cokey

also insead of doing 

```
dmesg
```

and posting it, try 

```
dmesg | less
```

----------

## fusion1275

No USB 2 controller. Dont have another cable.

And it works like a dream in windows.... plug n play. 

Ahhh the joys of Linux

----------

## cokey

 *fusion1275 wrote:*   

> No USB 2 controller. Dont have another cable.
> 
> And it works like a dream in windows.... plug n play. 
> 
> Ahhh the joys of Linux

 thats what we wanted to know, if it worked in windows. I'll see if someone can help with this.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fusion1275,

Your camera is comiong up as /dev/sda, it will be a vfat filesystem of some sort, so you need vfat kernel support.

Since its /dev/sda, try

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/point -t vfat
```

  /mnt/point must exist.

Not everything falls back gracefully from USB 2.0 to USB 1.0 speeds. With 512Mb in the camera, you are going to want USB 2.0

USB 1.0 may just break 1Mb/sec, so thats 10 min for your card full.

Also, your camera may support Picture Transport Protocol (PTP) if so, set it for that and try gphoto2.

If your camera is supported, it should Just Work(tm)

----------

## fusion1275

/dev/sda1 is in use with my mp3 player as per the fstab printout above.

Wouldnt that conflict at all? of do I just unplug each one when I need them???

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fusion1275,

If your camera is detected as /dev/sdX, mount /dev/sdX1  as I suggested.

Only the first partition is likely to be used.

----------

## fusion1275

Ive tried them all now...

from sda, sda1 sda2 to sdb, sdb1 and sdb2

All of them are coming up as "mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist"  (sdb1 is an example)

----------

## Kabuto

Your dmesg shows ehci USB initiallizing and setting up Bus 1 as USB 2.0 and uhci setting up 2-4.  So it look like you have 3 or 4 controllers?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fusion1275,

Please plug your camera in, wait for dmesg to show that its detected and failed, then post the content of /proc/bus/usb/devices.

If you want to make sense of that yourself, emerge and run usbview. I need the whole file so I can look at it in usbview too.

----------

## fusion1275

I have 4 usb ports on the back of the box here.

I plugged it in and then looked at the devices file and this is it here:

-r--r--r--  1 root root 0 Nov 11 00:29 devices

Its empty!!

Is that normal?   :Shocked: 

Here is the output of the dmesg once again:

```
usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 17

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 17

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: DIGITAL   Model: CAMERA            Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdb: 1002496 512-byte hdwr sectors (513 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 1002496 512-byte hdwr sectors (513 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 17

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 17

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 17

usb 3-2: device not accepting address 17, error -110

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 17

usb 3-2: device not accepting address 17, error -84

scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 5 channel 0 id 0 lun 0

SCSI error : <5 0 0 0> return code = 0x50000

end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 1002489

printk: 202 messages suppressed.

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002264

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002265

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002266

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002267

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002268

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002269

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002270

usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 17

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002264

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002265

Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1002266

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

scsi5 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fusion1275,

No thats not normal. It should contain all your USB connected devices , device descriptors.

That suggests that you dont gave support for usbfs in your kernel, or its not mounted. Check for the USB device filesystem option. It should get mounted automatically if its present.

For USB scanners and PTP cameras, its essental, since thats were the software looks to find the devices, otherwise its a very useful debug aid. Check your kernel and rebuild it if required.

Normally the file does not exist at all, rather then being empty.

----------

## fusion1275

Hi ya mate,

Listen I just wanna say thanks for all you hard work recently... I know all this is a real pain in the ass  :Smile:  And believe me its much appreaciated.

Ok I have taken a look into the usbfs issue you mentioned before. Below you will see an output from /var/log/messages, the mount command and my kernel options. Hope this helps a little!?!

/var/log/messages:

```
pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xe800-0xe81f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

```

Mount command from the console:

```
fusion log # mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb

mount: none already mounted or /proc/bus/usb busy

mount: according to mtab, usbfs is already mounted on /proc/bus/usb
```

and last but least the kernel:

```
<*> Support for Host-side USB                                                                                 

  │ │[ ]   USB verbose debug messages                                                                               

  │ │---   Miscellaneous USB options                                                                                 

  │ │[*]   USB device filesystem                                                                                     

  │ │[ ]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                           

  │ │[ ]   Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                            

  │ │[ ]   USB suspend/resume (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                         

  │ │---   USB Host Controller Drivers                                                                            

  │ │<*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                                                               

  │ │[ ]     Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                             

  │ │[ ]     Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                        

  │ │< >   ISP116X HCD support                                                                                     

  │ │<*>   OHCI HCD support                                                                                       

  │ │<*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                                                                     

  │ │< >   SL811HS HCD support                                                
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fusion1275,

Ah! Tnis is bad   

```
<*>   OHCI HCD support                                                                                       

<*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support
```

    Choose only the right one.

If fact, if you have a recent USB 2.0 chip set, you don't need either, you choose

```
<*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

     Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

and the EHCI driver uses the Transaction Translator to support USB 1.1.

If you want to build both USB 1.1 drivers, make them modules but only ever have ove loaded at a time.

Your /proc/bus/usb/devices will have entries like 

```
T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 3

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 ohci_hcd

S:  Product=OHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:02.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms
```

For each USB device you have. Its not a very user friendly format so 

```
emerge usbview
```

for a better view of it.

You have VIA USB hardware , so you can remove OHCI HCD support from you kernel. Also you may want to add Himem Support (4GB)

Since your dmesg says 

```
Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 229376 
```

and you have more memory than that. Himem will not affect you camera though.

----------

## fusion1275

Sorry for not being on for a while... damn sickness got hold of me.

Right here is an update on this probem:

I altered the kernel and took out OHCI & UHCI then rebooted. When I did that and the box came back up none of my usb devices were detected at all. I couldnt mount my mp3 player and when I plugged in the camera it didnt even flicker in any of the logs at all.

So I recompiled again and just added UHCI. This has made my mp3 player come back to life as it was b4. BUT I still got all those errors when the camera gets plugged in. I installed "usbview" and here is the output from it with the camera plugged:

```
DIGITAL CAMERA USB

Manufacturer: DSC

Speed: 12Mb/s (full)

USB Version: 1.00

Device Class: 00(>ifc)

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 8

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 0d64

Product Id: 5108

Revision Number: 1.00

Config Number: 1

Number of Interfaces: 1

Attributes: c0

MaxPower Needed: 0mA

Interface Number: 1

Name: usb-storage

Alternate Number: 0

Class: 08(Stor.)

Sub Class: 5

Protocol: 50

Number of Endpoints: 2

Endpoint Address: 82

Direction: In

Attribute: 2

Type: Bulk

Max Packet Size: 64

Interval: 0ms

Endpoint Address: 02

Direction: out

Attribute: 2

Type: Bulk

Max Packet Size: 64

Interval: 0ms

```

And still there are no entries in the /proc/bus/usb/devices file.

Any ideas?????

----------

